# How to Stop a Dog Peeing in the house?!



## 3Beasties (9 September 2009)

Brief history - We got our Labrador Sam when he was 5 months old, we kind of 'acquired' him as his old owners couldn't cope with him.  Being 5 months old he already had lots of bad habits when he came to us. A lot of them we have managed to iron out but the Peeing in the house one just isn't getting better!

He is now 2 and is peeing in the kitchen most nights (I didn't realise it was as often as it is as I am not 1st up in the morning.)  There is really no excuse for it that I can see, he is let out last thing at night (sometimes as late as 1am) and again 1st thing in the morning (usually between 6.30 and 7.00). 

He drinks quite a lot (more then our other dogs did anyway) and because of the peeing problem we try and limit his drinking at night  which is probably not the right thing to do?. He always has water when we go to bed we just don't leave him with a full bowl as he would drink the lot, we top it up 1st thing in the morning though.

When he was a puppy (before he came to us) he ate a 5kg bag of dried dog food, then drank a load of water on top of it.  His stomach swelled up and he had to go to the vets to have his stomach pumped.  Do you think this could have affected him in some way?

He is a lovely dog and has really settled down recently, if we could just stop this peeing he would be (nearly 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) perfect.

Step dad mentioned him having to be kept outside if it carries on so really need to try and sort it 
	
	
		
		
	


	





So any idea's how to stop it?  Do you think it is just habit?


----------



## Hettie (9 September 2009)

Hi since he has always done it, I would have him checked over by the vet as puppies can be born with certain conditions making them "incontinent". If there isn't anything medically wrong with him - have you thought of crate training him and keeping him in his crate over night? He should be less likely to pee in his own bed....


----------



## camilla4 (9 September 2009)

Horse Crazy - it is most likely that this is now just a habit but have you ruled out kidney problems?  The fact that he drinks so much water is worth checking out!


----------



## CorvusCorax (9 September 2009)

How does he know it is not the right thing to do? If you see what I mean? 

If he pees at night and no one is there, there is no way to quickly remove him or praise him when he does go outside, or to know when his 'times' are and anticipate when to let him out.
Could he stay out at night? Does he always go in the same place and could you put paper down?

When mine was in the house after an op (they are outside 24/7 usually) we were able to monitor when he was drinking and when he was going to need to go, and took him out, so he knew that when he was outside he would be expected to pee.
If I was asleep and he needed out he would come and tell me, very loudly and inches away from my face 
	
	
		
		
	


	







If he is drinking exessively it might be a good idea to take him to the vets for a check-up.

I cannot imagine bloat would have an affect on him peeing in the house.


----------



## popsicle (9 September 2009)

Once you have ruled out any medical problem, leaving him in a cage overnight works wonders.  Generally they will HATE to wet or mess in their bed (The crate) and will over a period of a few weeks get the message that he has to wait until morning.  Don't give up on him, if he has no medical problems, the crate will eventually work. (Give it as long as it takes). Good luck x


----------



## 3Beasties (9 September 2009)

I would never go down the crate route with him again, it may work for some but he spent the first 5 months of his life in a crate or outside in the dog run, this caused loads of problems other then the peeing, it has taken us this long for him to actually realise that he CAN sleep/relax/chill even though he is not shut in a crate.  I couldn't put him back in one again 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I will try and get the vet to check him over in the next week or so.


----------



## CAYLA (9 September 2009)

Could you make the space smaller at all instead of crating and is he cocking his leg or is it a flood and more centered than down a cabinet for instance? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I think def a check up, there are a few conditions that go with excessive drinking and urination, so best to rule them out first, then poss feed earlier esp as wet food produces alot of water and dry makes dogs more thirsty, so feeding earlier possibly could help him hold longer. 
We had a rescue greyhound that could not hold over night even in her crate, so we began to feed breakfast and no more meals and measured amount of water for over night and she never dirtied over night after that.


----------



## FestiveSpirit (9 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
We had a rescue greyhound that could not hold over night even in her crate, so we began to feed breakfast and no more meals and measured amount of water for over night and she never dirtied over night after that. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sorry to hijack, but I'm still having problems with Flick like this - pretty much every night she gets me up at between 3am and 5am, I know that if I dont get up she will pee on the floor.  If I crate her she STILL screams the place down all night...and will pee in the crate 

She certainly doesnt seem to drink to excess but she just doesnt seem to be able to go 7-8 hours overnight like all my others have been able to do


----------



## 3Beasties (9 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Could you make the space smaller at all instead of crating and is he cocking his leg or is it a flood and more centered than down a cabinet for instance? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I think def a check up, there are a few conditions that go with excessive drinking and urination, so best to rule them out first, then poss feed earlier esp as wet food produces alot of water and dry makes dogs more thirsty, so feeding earlier possibly could help him hold longer. 
We had a rescue greyhound that could not hold over night even in her crate, so we began to feed breakfast and no more meals and measured amount of water for over night and she never dirtied over night after that. 

[/ QUOTE ]

It seems to be in the same place, don't think he cocks his leg, he just floods the kitchen.

We can't really feed him any earlier but could possibly try feeding in the morning rather then at night.

We feed him dry food and always add water to it, this is correct isn't it?  We shouldn't just leave water close by?


----------



## CAYLA (9 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
We had a rescue greyhound that could not hold over night even in her crate, so we began to feed breakfast and no more meals and measured amount of water for over night and she never dirtied over night after that. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sorry to hijack, but I'm still having problems with Flick like this - pretty much every night she gets me up at between 3am and 5am, I know that if I dont get up she will pee on the floor.  If I crate her she STILL screams the place down all night...and will pee in the crate 

She certainly doesnt seem to drink to excess but she just doesnt seem to be able to go 7-8 hours overnight like all my others have been able to do  
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

At least she is telling you.....jsut get up you lazy cow


----------



## FestiveSpirit (9 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
At least she is telling you.....jsut get up you lazy cow 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

































Your book is gonna be quite short really isnt it


----------



## CAYLA (9 September 2009)

You don't need to put water in the dry food, I don't for mine, but obs give him access to water after he has eaten, it all needs a place to come back out 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 I would try to lessen the space he has and even try experimanting and covering the area he pees in with something with something, see if he pishes somewhere else, usually dogs will recover the same area given the chance, so maybe worth ruling that out.


----------



## CAYLA (9 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
At least she is telling you.....jsut get up you lazy cow 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

































Your book is gonna be quite short really isnt it  
	
	
		
		
	


	

















[/ QUOTE ]

LMFAO.....U made me f!cking choke myself there and p!ss me sell


----------



## CAYLA (9 September 2009)

On a serious note.......which is hard cos im still pissing me self.........does she sleep in ya room?


----------



## FestiveSpirit (9 September 2009)

Yep I gave up with the crate  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 cos it was driving me absolutely totally bloody insane (bad me, I know  
	
	
		
		
	


	




) and because it wasnt actually stopping her doing it - she just did it in the crate instead  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Even if the crate was in my room she howled (and peed!)

Now she sleeps on the bed, but I automatically wake up whenever she jumps down and goes downstairs in the night as I know I have to let her out before it is too late....

She was the same in my prev house too....


----------



## CAYLA (9 September 2009)

I would not give her access to go down the stairs, the door would be closed, my whippet for instance woke up last night and whinged at the bedroom door, she very rarely does this, and she would do it frequently if I got up and let her down 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I also am a very light sleeper and hear every move they make 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 she was swiftly told to get into her bed, she has a little leather fluffy bed beside mine, and she went back in and slept, u are allowing her to get into this 3am routine thing, by getting up and letting her out, I would demand she got back to bed even if it meant physically putting her in it by her collar.

Anyhow u are moving soon, u can bypass the stairs in a mobile


----------



## FestiveSpirit (9 September 2009)

I had thought about that but I hate sleeping with the bedroom door closed - however if it means an uninterupted nights sleep then it is SO worth it  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I was thinking it was getting into a habit/routine but just couldnt think how to break it (as I'm in head f**k mode again at the moment....)

Islay will have to come upstairs too and just put up with being with us all night  
	
	
		
		
	


	





PS - STALKER  
	
	
		
		
	


	
















  You read but you just dont comment....hmmmm......scarey stuff


----------



## Spudlet (9 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]


PS - STALKER  
	
	
		
		
	


	
















  You read but you just dont comment....hmmmm......scarey stuff  
	
	
		
		
	


	

















[/ QUOTE ]

YOU SEE - SHE'S JUST LURKING OUT THERE WAITING....... ARGHHHHHHHH


----------



## CAYLA (9 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I had thought about that but I hate sleeping with the bedroom door closed - however if it means an uninterupted nights sleep then it is SO worth it  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I was thinking it was getting into a habit/routine but just couldnt think how to break it (as I'm in head f**k mode again at the moment....)

Islay will have to come upstairs too and just put up with being with us all night  
	
	
		
		
	


	





PS - STALKER  
	
	
		
		
	


	
















  You read but you just dont comment....hmmmm......scarey stuff  
	
	
		
		
	


	

















[/ QUOTE ]

Read what 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 the mobile home thing 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I had a quick glance when I was on night shift at stupid o clock......I neva answered cos I never lived in a mobile home


----------



## CAYLA (9 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]


PS - STALKER  
	
	
		
		
	


	
















  You read but you just dont comment....hmmmm......scarey stuff  
	
	
		
		
	


	

















[/ QUOTE ]

YOU SEE - SHE'S JUST LURKING OUT THERE WAITING....... ARGHHHHHHHH 
	
	
		
		
	


	

























[/ QUOTE ]

U beda believe it....I know where u live too 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 im biding my time lady


----------



## FestiveSpirit (9 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Read what 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 the mobile home thing 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  I had a quick glance when I was on night shift at stupid o clock......I neva answered cos I never lived in a mobile home 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]







Just one question (in all seriousness....) - will she not just pee on the bedroom floor instead if I dont let her out?  
	
	
		
		
	


	




   Noooooooooo


----------



## CAYLA (9 September 2009)

She shouldnt if u nip it in the bud and if she wakes u, even better cos u can tell her to lie down and if she has gotten off the bed, put her back on and be firm, seriously my old dog will wee in the kitchen if she is left down stairs or the bedroom door is open, but in my room she will sleep right through, she knows she will get wrong and be told to get to bed (imagine shouting at kids that are making noise in ther rooms at night 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ( BED NOW!!) be firm and don't pander to her.

Close the blood door u soft cow 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Also another example, at work I sleep in a duty room, and I always leave the door open and sometimes take rescues in with me, that are not always house trained, when I take them I close the door, as they have in the past wondered out and pissed on the staff rrom floor 
	
	
		
		
	


	




, if they are locked in, as soon as they stir I tell them to lie back down, it breaks the habit..............but be FIRM with it


----------



## FestiveSpirit (9 September 2009)

OK boss, I have my instructions  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Must tell Flick firmly to get back on the bed NOW and stops wandering around because Cala said so  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Thanks a lot, you are invaluable you know


----------



## CAYLA (9 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
OK boss, I have my instructions  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Must tell Flick firmly to get back on the bed NOW and stops wandering around because Cala said so  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Thanks a lot, you are invaluable you know  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

You forgot the bit about getting ya lazy ass out of the bed getting her collar and pulling her back to bed  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and telling her "it could be worse caila could be here"


----------

